# Need Help With Small Job In Tyler Texas



## McCallum and Sons (Nov 3, 2013)

I've seen some Texas guys post on here from time to time and I wanted to see if anyone was interested in hanging and finishing a little job in Tyler. I have a guy framing it now but the drywall should be ready within a week to ten days. Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------

